# GRAND OPENING......CIGARZ......Boise,ID



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

CIGARZ

Please join me in helping out a friend in opening Boise, ID newest cigar shop. Shawn Miles is proud to announce the opening of his shop. Please come out and enjoy Boise's newest tobacco shop and lounge.

*cigarz 
6914 w state st 
garden city,id 83714*


----------

